# Bathroom remodel: old plaster walls with new substrate



## MrElectricianTV (Nov 13, 2014)

DIYBULL said:


> Hi Everyone. In the process of a bathroom remodel. House was built in late 60's and has metal lathe plaster walls. Id like to keep as much in tact as possible but dont know if it would be easier to gut it all out or attempt to marry the cement board and either drywall or plaster board on the outoutside shower walls were it needs to be cut out and replaced. I have little experience with installing board but have been doing research-practice and will attempt on my own. Let me know your thoughts. Thank you.


I would square off the cut edges of the wall with the ceiling. It would be a nightmare trying to match those rough edges with new board.

I did my first bathroom at home several years ago. I took my time and was able to get some of questions answered from meeting contractors on the job.

Cutting and installing cement board and drywall is not that difficult.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Where do you live? Furring strips don't allow for too much insulation. If insulation isn't an issue where you live and you can update the electrical with the plaster walls up, you can leave the plaster. I would just make clean cuts where the concrete board and plaster meet up. A saw with a masonry cutting blade will do the trick. Or you can score the wall and chop it out with a chisel. Less dusty that way.
In NY I would always gut the bathroom due to insulation, tiling, and to a lesser extent, electrical work.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If it was mine I'd get rid of all that old plaster.
No one knows your location, but in most areas the way those outside walls where done is wrong.
Not enough insulation, fiberglass in direct contact with the block, strapping installed direct to the concrete.
I'd be pulling out that outlet to see if it's even grounded, or someone just replaced the 2 prong with a 3.
Now's the time to replace that old shower valve, replace all the stops, upgrade wiring, add backers behind the wall where towel racks, grab bars, toilet paper holder need to be, replace that old window.
Using a 4-1/2" right angle grinder with a diamond blade will make cutting it out easier.


----------



## DIYBULL (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks guys please keep the ideas coming. I live in Florida. The wall with the furs is an outside wall. I planned on cutting a 2' wide strip out of the wall were the damaged plaster is and taking in plasterborad or drywall tape and mud it to "blend" it in. Ill use cement board for the showered area...will the tape for the cement board stick to the plaster to join the seems?


----------



## DIYBULL (Dec 19, 2015)

Yes i plan on replacing the window..toilet studs diverter all that fun stuff..im a bit of a newbie but im doing my research and trying to ask a lot of questions . The remaining walls are really smooth like the previous owner used wall paper stripper ..will the mud and tape adhere to thst or should i scuff the walls up a bit..i plan on tiling over thr walls floor to ceiling. Thank you.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Even in Fla. we have sheets of thin foam insulation between the furring strips. But I would also remove the plaster, check all the plumping and elec. As long as your going this far it wouldn't be that much more to go all the way then you know everything is alright for years to come.


----------

